# my little red has decided to come out of brumation... yah!



## nat (Dec 13, 2007)

my little red dante has decided not to brumate (he has been doing so since sept. when I got him). Now I can finally start actually taming him! so excited. He is very shy and is just now letting me stick my hands in the tank without scurrying off and hiding (but hey, that's progress!). 

took some pics of him eatting his dinner tonight. 













he is my first red and I was wondering how willingly they calm down? I know they are more shy than the black and whites but this guy seems to be really really shy compared to my black and white.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2007)

He is nice looking, he also looks like he loves his dinner, lol. He should calm down, just take it slow around him.


----------



## nat (Dec 13, 2007)

yes, he really really likes his dinner which is awesome since it has squash, kale, carrots, and some other veggies mashed into it! He took it a lot more readily than my black and white ever did (she likes her whole mice thank you very much!)


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 13, 2007)

nat he is so sweet looking and I love pics of them eating their veggies.
Your lucky he came to visit you. :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2007)

He looks very happy, good luck with him.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

Ohhh mn he's sexy. The reds are totally [email protected]@@$#!!!! Now if you could just tell Faden to eat his veggies as well; all will be good.


----------



## dorton (Dec 14, 2007)

Cool deal, nice looking red.
Its like getting a present when they come out, its so great to get to see them.


----------



## Mike (Dec 14, 2007)

dorton said:


> Cool deal, nice looking red.
> Its like getting a present when they come out, its so great to get to see them.



That's a perfect way of putting it.


----------

